# Bullets for black bear



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

Me and a buddy are looking for a good 300win mag bullet for black bears.
Something that will hit hard and knock him down. Max shots would be maybe 150 yards but its over a bait stand so probably much less, like 50 yards or so. We were thinking of using factory rounds but we can reload also to get good performance.

Anybody have proven bear load, factory or otherwise, we could sure use some direction as we have never loaded or hunted with this caliber before.

Thanks,

Jaybic


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't have any bear hunting experience, but I would think a 180gr partition or one of the barnes x bullets would do a pretty good job on a black bear.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I killed one with a 180gr Swift Scirrocco. The shot was about 80-100 yards with the bullet leaving the muzzle at around 3119fps. The bullet weighed 147gr after and was a perfect mushroom. I was going to included a picture of the bullet, but my USB cable has disappeared. I highly recommend the Scirrocco bullet. The partition or TSX would also be good choices, but will cost you more money. The Swift will do the same job, with better ballistics, and for less money.

At the kind of ranges you are talking about I wouldn't recommend a 300WM, though. I use a 45-70 on my bait stand. It does an awesome job. I'd recommend it over the 300WM.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Wouldn't something like a 300win mag at 50 yards stand a very good chance of a pass through without expansion?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have shot deer with a 300 win mag at close range. The old story of zipping right through because of the high velocity is strictly fallacy. It's high velocity that does mushroom bullets. That's why at long range you must use a bullet that will open easily, and at close range you must use something tough enough to withstand the impact and hold together.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

A 45-70 would be great but we dont own one. All he has to use is either a 12 gauge with slugs or his 25-06 or this 300winmag but last year he had a big bear circle him at about 100-125 yards and didnt trust the shotgun at that distance.

Thanks for the ideas so far.

Jaybic


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have not hunted bear, but do like the Trophy Bonded Bear Claw. You can get factory Fed. Premium 180 gr.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20839&hasJS=true

or the TSX here from Black Hills ammo:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20839&hasJS=true

I think either would work well.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jaybic said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Me and a buddy are looking for a good 300win mag bullet for black bears.
> Something that will hit hard and knock him down. Max shots would be maybe 150 yards but its over a bait stand so probably much less, like 50 yards or so. We were thinking of using factory rounds but we can reload also to get good performance.
> ...


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Plainsman, something is only a fallacy if it is being presented as a component of an argument and as fact. That's why I put the question mark at the end to denote it was a question, not a statement. Nevertheless thanks for the answer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> Plainsman, something is only a fallacy if it is being presented as a component of an argument and as fact. That's why I put the question mark at the end to denote it was a question, not a statement. Nevertheless thanks for the answer.


Yes, I seen the question mark, and my answer was for everyone not just you. This idea has been presented as fact a couple of times on this site, and I have seen it half a dozen times on other sites. Some said that over and over when they shoot bullets of high velocity they get pass through. Someone they have enough faith in told them that and they believed it hook line and sinker. They believed it enough to feel safe repeating it. Nearly anything can happen once, but I will guarantee everyone this is not what can be expected from a bullet.
I often speak and type as if I am talking to someone. I hope this doesn't come across sometimes as a put down. It isn't intended this way. Often when I say you, I don't mean the person who just posted before me, I intend it for the reader.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My biggest fear with using a 300WM at close range would be in using a bullet that would not hold together well enough and might fragment into many small pieces on impact. As long as you use a good bullet made for heavy game, I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Gd, Day Jaybic !

My choice for your 300 Winny would be the 168 t-shock BARNES X get her movin 3000 plus fps and enjoy. ( RL22 ) But thats just me...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... um=7&nyr=1

Take out the front wheels ( shoulders ) Them big raccoons don't run so good on two legs, they tend to do a very satisfying backflip / crappy flop jig that will make most men smile... But you will definatly feel the hair stand up on your back when they roll three times get up like nothing happened and run full speed into the thickest cover they can find to begin hunting YOU.

CW good to see you still pack a knife to a gunfight....

B-bears are fun to let the air out of, but due to the chance of following one into the brush being a bad day, I do my homework on my rifle and it's POI with said boolit. They dispatch easy with that recipe.

Good luck, post pics,

Norm


----------

